# I'm looking for mystery, dark and spooky music, movies,



## Sonic0509 (Jul 4, 2011)

First of all: Hello!

I don't know how to tell you what I'm looking for or how to describe it, so I'll give you some examples I know:

Music:
-*Kalafina*:
-especially "red moon" and "Magia"

-ZUN:
-"Invisible Full Moon"
-"U. N. Owen Was Her"
-Menu theme from Touhou 6 EoSD
-*"Greenwich in the Sky"*
-"Bad Apple!!"
-*"3rd eye"*
-"Septette for the Dead Princess"

-J.S.Bach:
-Toccata in D minor

-Stratovarius:
-"Black Diamond" (just the harpsichord intro)

-Serj Tankian
-"Imperfect Harmonies"

-El Dorado (???)

Movies:
*"Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events"*
"Harry Potter"

Anime:
"Puella Magi Madoka Magica"

Images:
*Windows 98 "Mystery" Screensaver*(this screensaver is perfect example btw)
Windows 98 "Mystery" Wallpaper


Games (I don't know if it's good forum for games but anyway):
999 for NDS
Persona 3 Portable (PSP)
TWEWY (NDS) (not sure of this one but I feel like playing it after listening to some music above)

Keywords:
dark, casle, moon, mansion, not too scary, bats, trees without leaves, night, rain


I'm gonna add more examples when I find them.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 5, 2011)

For Anime...

Horror/mystery:
When They Cry (there are 3 seasons, 1 and 2 are connected, 3 is a new story)

Dark:
Ef - A Tale of Melodies.   It doesn't look like it, but the story is so fucked up and its spectacular use of visual effects really adds to it. It's a real mindfuck though.

Phantom -Requiem for a Phantom-  .  Very dark...and fucking awesome.

For games:

The Penumbra series.
...that's about it besides 999, which you listed.

The greatest mystery related thing I ever experienced was the visual novel Ever 17. It has such a fucking awesome story, and if you liked 999, you'll love Ever17. The translation is solid, they just forgot  to spell check it...


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know if this could be considered Spooky or any of the above.

Zun
Strawberry Chrisis: Tends to invoke somewhat darker feelings, dispair, like you aren't ever gonna win against something you're fighting

Satori Maiden ~ Third Eye: Almost makes you feel as if someone is reading every little aspect of your being.

Septette for the Dead Princess: Figure it out.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Jul 5, 2011)

For anime Detective Conan comes to mind, but it's not really spooky. There is a lot of murder and such though.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 5, 2011)

How is UN Owen Was Her creepy?


----------



## Sonic0509 (Jul 5, 2011)

@Hells Malice
Nice list of animes. I'm gonna check them out.

I have already seen "Ever 17" but haven't played it.

@Nimbus
Strawberry Crisis is nice song but doesn't sound dark for me.
I knew i forgot to mention some of ZUN's songs and those were "3rd eye" and "Septette for the Dead Princess".

@DeathStrudel
Let's say I skipped "Detective Conan" (for now).

@machomuu
It is in my understanding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Maybe ZUN wasn't best example. I mean something more like Kalafina (dark, sad, choirs etc.).

Also, I added some keywords to the first post.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 5, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> For Anime...
> 
> Horror/mystery:
> *When They Cry (there are 3 seasons, 1 and 2 are connected, 3 is a new story)*
> ...


I'm watching that right now! I've only seen 5 episodes atm, but it's pretty enjoyable. And yes it's very mysterylike and dark. Quite scary at moments. 
I watching the Japanese version by the way, you can find more info about it here.

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni


----------



## machomuu (Jul 5, 2011)

Persona 4
The Fatal Frame series


----------



## prowler (Jul 5, 2011)

Just a warning, When They Cry in total is 50 episodes (Higurashi & Kai) + 5 episodes (Rei (OVA)).
I got bored half way through Kai and stopped.

- Chaos;Head (Steins;Gate is airing now - alternative setting to Chaos;Head)
- Baccano! (So good and only 13 episodes + 3 specials)
- Colorful (Movie)


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 5, 2011)

Kara no Kyoukai [/thread]

^-Plus it has music by Kalafina!
[youtube]81CuxhptDrI[/youtube]

Other than that for anime:
Kuroshitsuji I and II 
Durarara
Shiki
Deadman Wonderland


----------



## machomuu (Jul 5, 2011)

Monster.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 5, 2011)

Death Note. (though you probably already watched/read that one)


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 5, 2011)

I found some more...I think...at least video game ones

*Secret of Mana - Demented Circus/Ceremony*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipeLV6dFsUg

*Legend Of Zelda Majora's Mask: Majora's Mask + VS Majora's Mask*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ_BQX88g0k (Normal Theme)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob5qeOyVJU4...feature=related (Majora's Mask Battle)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De8dqbOSEn8...feature=related (Above ^ In G Major)

*Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask: Ikana Valley *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53zZ2qQZZ5s...feature=related
_(GOD THOSE REDEADS....GIBDOS...EVERYWHERE...I HATED THAT PLACE..*WIMPER* Well, at least untill I got the Gibdo/Captains mask, then I just laughed my ass off.)_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S00zYDoSdEE...feature=related (The above in G Major...prepare to have nightmares...)

*Donkey Kong Country 2: Krooks March *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N0J0wygCZM

*Sonic CD: Boss Theme (US Version)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sBmfjLxzIo...feature=related
You'd be supprised, this one is a complete 180 from the Japanese/European Version.

*Pokemon Diamond/Perl/Platinum (Old Chateau/Abandoned Hotel/Newmoon Island)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq1tSE-9-Zw...feature=related

*Super Paper Mario: River Twygz Bed*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d024eYIERVY...feature=related
The voices in the background...w...t...f

*Castlevania Dawn Of Sorrow: The Pinnacle*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp05QrS_-LI
Not sure if this one counts.


----------



## Sonic0509 (Jul 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Persona 4
> The Fatal Frame series
> Unfortunately, I don't have PS2 or xbox
> I'll better add list what gaming consoles I have to my signature.
> ...


That's the best one from your list! The others are scary but they are not what I'm looking for.


----------



## Raika (Jul 5, 2011)

The Sixth Sense. It's a pretty creepy movie, just finished it myself.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 5, 2011)

Watch Marble Hornets if you don't feel like sleeping for the next couple of months. It's incredibly well done but creepy beyond words.

It's a whole Youtube series so you can just look it up and watch it from the beginning. I think it's also on DVD but I don't know if it includes the totheark/response videos.


----------



## Sonic0509 (Jul 13, 2011)

"Colorful" and "Sixth Sense" are good enaugh for me to watch them but are not what I mean.

"Marble Hornets" - too scary and fits neither the examples nor the keywords from first post.

I updated the keywords in first post. They describe what I'm looking the best way possible along with "Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica" and Win98 screensaver.


----------



## hkz8000 (Jul 13, 2011)

For games, i'd definitely recommend Amnesia the dark descent


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 13, 2011)

Marble Hornets and totheark
Tribe Twelve
EverymanHYBRID
Louise Paxton's Youtube
Ghost Stories from Japan
Various Japanese Horror
The Unidentified (Presumably a Japanese horror movie)
White Eyes (Presumably a Japanese horror movie)
Goosebumps (Japan's Version)
Urban Legend Story: Hikiko (Possibly a TV special)
Ghost Stories told by Famous Japanese People
Creepy Songs Playlist (A lot of the songs aren't available in the US anymore)
Begotten (I couldn't find a full movie link or even a playlist made up of its parts)



			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I think it's also on DVD but I don't know if it includes the totheark/response videos.


It does include the response videos, but why would you buy a DVD of Marble Hornets? After seeing it once, it doesn't really have much rewatch value.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 14, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, it's what many consider the scariest video game ever made.


----------



## Ace (Jul 14, 2011)

Get into Dark Ambient music. I'll set you off in the right direction: listen to the album Tunnel by Death Cube K.


----------



## Sonic0509 (Jul 14, 2011)

I mean more dark and mystery than scary and horror. So Dark Ambient music, monsters, Amnesia the Dark Descent, ghost stories, Marble Hornets are out of the game. I don't want to freak out or something. 

I copied the keywords here, so those who hasn't read the 1st post will know what's my question about:
dark, casle, moon, mansion, not scary, bats, trees without leaves, night, rain.


----------



## Ace (Jul 14, 2011)

Or, you could also start frequenting the /x/ board on 4chan. You're bound to find something with your keywords there.


----------

